# Food mix and kibble size



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all! I'm in the process of trying to find a food mix for our 12 week old hedgie  

She is currently eating Blue Buffalo weight control chicken and rice. I would like to add in either: 

1. Halo Spots Stew grain free senior cat food (chicken and salmon) 

Ingredients:
Chicken, Peas, Salmon, Pea Protein, Dried Whole Eggs, Potatoes, Vegetable Broth, Pea Fiber, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Green Beans, Carrots, Alfalfa, Blueberries, Cranberries, Zucchini, Calcium Sulfate, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Salt, Inulin, Monocalcium Phosphate, Sodium Selenite, Ascorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Magnesium Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product and Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product


Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 30.0%
Crude Fat (min) 10.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 5.0%
Moisture (max) 10.0%

Or, 

2. Halo Spots Stew healthy weight adukt cat food (whitefish and salmon)

Ingredients: 
Whitefish, Salmon, Eggs, Whole Peas, Pea Protein, Pea Flour, Vegetable Broth, Potatoes, Pea Fiber, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and citric acid), Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Green Beans, Carrots, Alfalfa, Blueberries, Cranberries, Zucchini, Calcium Sulfate, Dl-methionine, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Inulin, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-carnitine, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Magnesium Proteniate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product


Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein 33% (Min)
Crude Fat 14% (Min)
Crude Fiber 5% (Max)
Moisture 10.0% (Max)


These two seem to fit in according to me crunching the numbers. However, I wanted to know if anyone uses the above two foods, and if you do, could you let me know the kibble size and shape? I also want to make sure that all the ingredients in these two foods are okay. 

Thanks for all the help! This forum is a great place for help and information.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

With both of those foods, the main ingredient seems to be peas.
The importance of that comes from you. How ok or not ok with that fact are you? There are some schools of thought that say too many peas in foods can mess with nutritional and or vitamin absorption.


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, I noticed that. Alot of pea or modified forms of pea. I'm still looking around, but all the other food, either the fat % is too high or the protein % is higher than 35 or 36. I'm trying to keep the protein around the suggested 35%. 

Thanks for the input. I will keep looking around.


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with Wild Calling Turkey and Sweet Potato cat food?

Here are the details:

Turkey Meal, Turkey, Sweet Potato, Lentils, Turkey Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Tapioca, Dried Peas, Turkey Liver, Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Coconut Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Seaweed Meal, Dried Bacillus coagulans Fermentation Product, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Taurine, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid.

Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 32.0%
Crude Fat (min) 17.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%
Moisture (max) 9.0%

http://wildcalling.com/products/turkey-sweet-potato-cat-recipe/#02ko2gvxiHckiuEl.99


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I prefer my first ingredient to not be a meal and the fat is MUCH too high. I really like Fromm's gold mature as a single kibble. 

Duck, Chicken Meal, Pearled Barley, White Rice,Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Salmon Meal, Chicken, Chicken Liver, Oatmeal, Millet, Dried Whole Egg,Cheese,Chicken Fat, Flaxseed, Oat Fiber, Salmon Oil, Brewers Dried Yeast, DL-Methionine, Alfalfa Meal,Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics

Crude Protein (min) 30.0%
Crude Fat (min) 10.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 3.5%
Moisture (max) 10.0%


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes, the fat is high, but i wouldnt have used it as the primary food in the mix (if that makes sense).

I will look into Fromm! Also have to check which stores supply them too. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wild Calling looks good to me. It has better quality "filler" ingredients than a lot of foods, IMO, at least for the first couple. It's hard to find even grain-free foods that aren't full of fillers, unfortunately...though some are better than others. I try to avoid peas & potatoes, at least, and other than that, just try to keep the number as low as possible. I have the Fromm's Mature Gold that Soyala mentioned to keep Bindi on while we switch to a raw diet, since she's already used to it.


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Lilysmommy - what is the size and shape of the kibble for Fromm mature?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Soyala will have to answer that one...I haven't actually opened the bag yet! :lol: We still have some of the whole food mix from Soyala left, so I haven't had to get into it.


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Soyala - any idea of the kibble size and shape?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Unless they have changed it was a smallish size pellet. Most of Fromm's foods seem to be of similar size and shape.


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Kalandra!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Had time to find what I thought was out there... from: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/10403-kibble-sizes-2.html#post283241


----------



## ScoopzOFRolo (Nov 1, 2015)

Aha! Thank you. I don't know why I didn't think to look there myself.


----------

